

A bittersweet end for Nothing to Hide - stared
http://us3.campaign-archive2.com/?u=dfc6ed35d0a2933c059395987&id=47e5a7480f

======
stared
About [http://www.nothingtohide.cc/;](http://www.nothingtohide.cc/;) when it
comes to dev process itself, I liked a lot infrequent (but detailed and
honest) progress reports (like this one). It gives insight into the
development process, not only serves as a PR.

